# [SOLVED] CPU Throttling

## ffyring

I am trying to emerge sci-libs/blas-atlas-3.7.30, but I get the following error:

```

Maximum number of threads configured as  1

Cannot detect CPU throttling.

/bin/sh: line 1: 18828 Aborted                 ./xconfig -d s /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/blas-atlas-3.7.30/work/ATLAS/gentoo-build/../ -d b /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/blas-atlas-3.7.30/work/ATLAS/gentoo-build -C xc 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' -F xc '-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe' -C ic 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' -F ic '-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe' -C sk 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' -F sk '-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe' -C dk 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' -F dk '-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe' -C sm 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' -F sm '-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe' -C dm 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' -F dm '-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe' -C if 'gfortran' -F if '' -Ss pmake '$(MAKE) -j2' -Si cputhrchk 0 -b 64

xconfig exited with 134

```

How do I disable throttling? Some more info that might have something to do with the problem:

```

mandelbrot ffyring # cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling

state count:             8

active state:            T0

states:

   *T0:                  00%

    T1:                  12%

    T2:                  25%

    T3:                  37%

    T4:                  50%

    T5:                  62%

    T6:                  75%

    T7:                  87%

```

----------

## ffyring

I have had this problems for weeks, but just as I posted this messages I did an emerge world and my gcc-config got updated. The problem seems to have lied there, because now everything compiles fine.

//F

----------

